# Kalama River



## willfishforfood (Oct 19, 2008)

My buddy his son and I hit the Kalama for silver. We drift fish eggs and ended up with 4
nice fish


----------



## willfishforfood (Oct 19, 2008)

pict #3


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice fish! How do those fish fight?


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 20, 2008)

nice fish =D>


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 20, 2008)

Good Job!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 20, 2008)

Those Silvers are what we here call Coho and judging by the size of them, I'm guessing they put up a heck of a battle, especially in shallow waters where they can't dive. Nice fish and great eaters too.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice catch!




Jim said:


> Nice fish! How do those fish fight?



They fight like SOB's... Most of them like to jump alot and do some neat acrobatic flips. But also take hard runs that make your drag scream. Its a tough choice what fights harder a King or a Coho, I would still pick a fight of a King over the Coho but when it comes to eating...its Coho's hands down. The Coho's are alot more silver and in most cases have a blue - blue/teal hue on the back when they are in open water.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 20, 2008)

Yessir, I concur with that assessment


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 21, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Yessir, I concur with that assessment



lol


----------



## slim357 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice fish, glad you took a second pic, as there was no way of tellin how big they were in the first pic


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats a nice strong kype on that male!


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 21, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> Thats a nice strong kype on that male!


i hate to sound ignorant but what is a kype we dont have those fish here #-o


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 21, 2008)

Good lookin river and fish!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 21, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a nice strong kype on that male!
> ...



LOL, nah it ain't ignorant to ask. I'll explain.

Kype - The male Salmon and Trout develope a hooked jaw during the spawning period. The Coho Salmon developes a kype and then top snout overlaps the bottom jaw. Here are variations. Pacific Salmon die after spawning and the Atlantics spawn several times in their life.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 21, 2008)

i appreciate that .see you are never to old to learn


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 21, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> i appreciate that .see you are never to old to learn



Anytime man!

I will post pics in an edit after I post this. Just for a more in-depth look at it.

Pacific Salmon- 
Chinook





Coho




Chum




Pink - Developes a hump along with the kype.




Sockeye





Atlantic Salmon - Kype degenerates once spawning is over and goes into bigwater.





Trout - Same as Atlantic Salmon basically.
Rainbow Trout (Steelhead)




Brown Trout




Brook Trout


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks man maybe oneday i will get the chance to hang up to one of those it must be a rush


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 21, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> thanks man maybe oneday i will get the chance to hang up to one of those it must be a rush



No word of a lie, they are the hardest fighting fish I have ever caught!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 24, 2008)

Ah Ha! Now I remember... Noodlerod?


----------



## Bubba (Oct 24, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> dedawg1149 said:
> 
> 
> > Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> ...



I've always wondering about these "hooks" that they have. Rainbow Trout for instance, once they "develop" them, are they always there? Also, Any idea as to what the purpose in these "hooks" be? Wether it be on the upper or lower jaw? :-k


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 24, 2008)

Bubba said:


> I've always wondering about these "hooks" that they have. Rainbow Trout for instance, once they "develop" them, are they always there? Also, Any idea as to what the purpose in these "hooks" be? Wether it be on the upper or lower jaw? :-k



No for Trout and Atlantic Salmon the kypes degenerate once they are back in the big water. Pacific Salmon Die once they are spawned out.



flounderhead59 said:


> Ah Ha! Now I remember... Noodlerod?



Nope. Not too fond of noodle rods. I use just normal Salmon/Steelhead rods. Actions not lighter than Med/light and 6-10lb line. 1/4-1/2oz lures.


----------



## willfishforfood (Oct 24, 2008)

Today I bonked one hen and released 3 and lost 4


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 24, 2008)

willfishforfood said:


> Today I bonked one hen and released 3 and lost 4



Nice Fish!...buddy could I have used those eggs today! I got a 6lb Steelhead and lost 2 and my dad had a hen about 20lbs threw the hook and he lost another 4!


----------



## willfishforfood (Oct 24, 2008)

I still need 10 pints of eggs for spring salmon. Eggs are like gold you can never have too much.
When I lived in Waukegan I always seemed I had eggs. The last 3 years I've caught mostly males and just a few hens. Egg poor I am.
WFFF


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 24, 2008)

The eggs I used today were 1 year old lol. They OUTFISHED the new eggs 7-0 LOL!


----------



## willfishforfood (Oct 24, 2008)

Funny as I did better on last years eggs to.
WFFF


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 24, 2008)

Probably a better cure or just a better scent. Chartreuse was the hot color.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 24, 2008)

willfishforfood said:


> I still need 10 pints of eggs for spring salmon. Eggs are like gold you can never have too much.
> When I lived in Waukegan I always seemed I had eggs. The last 3 years I've caught mostly males and just a few hens. Egg poor I am.
> WFFF



Should have said something. These got buried in my garden along with the rest of the carcass. I could have froze them and shipped them to you.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 25, 2008)

Man, you should save those and tie them in roe sacks. You would clean house in the rivers!


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 25, 2008)

this salmon fishing seems real interesting maybe one day i will get a chance to try it


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 25, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> this salmon fishing seems real interesting maybe one day i will get a chance to try it



What is even crazier is that in Alaska's Kenai river or the Skeena in BC, You can pick off Chinook (King) Salmon from 70-90lbs.

Kenai River 81lb King!




Another Kenai King.




Bunch of Skeena River monsters.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 25, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> Man, you should save those and tie them in roe sacks. You would clean house in the rivers!



Just not my style of fishing, and certainly won't stand elbow to elbow with the guys fishing the rocks along the harbor. I fish to get away from people, not be crowded by them. That's one reason I bought the boat I did, fishes 2 people comfortably and could push it with 3 and then only if trolling or jigging, but not a lot of casting.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 25, 2008)

I Steelhead fish once the boat is put away.


----------

